# ipod classic crashing- now unreadable



## andrew7hompson (Jan 30, 2012)

Dear help,

I have just cleaned my computer and ipod with help from TSF, here's the thread.

Google redirect on Vista- Total novice

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f50/google-redirect-on-vista-total-novice-628295.html

I have been having trouble with my ipod classic 30gb (2007) since just before Christmas when it started to click a lot, crash and go to the screen, "connect to itunes to restore" and "disk mode do not disconnect"

I replaced the hard drive (£80) and it synched, slowly, and lasted about a week before showing the same characteristics.

I thought it might have been a viral issue and so have done my best to clean it out (see thread) but things just got worse, it won't synch now, both itunes and win disk check say that the disk is unreadable.

Any ideas?

Yours,

Andrew


----------

